# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  FUE with Dr Cole 5/15/14

## meddiffuse

Pictures are below. I will divide this post into three subposts because I can't post the entire long thing in one post. I wrote it in notepad after my transplant last night because I did not want to forget my impressions of the day.

I can answer any questions that people have about my hair journey but I prefer not to answer personal questions such as what do you do for a living, where are you from, what other doctors did you consult with, etc. I do not want people in my life to find out that I have had a transplant other than girlfriend and close family.

I had a transplant with Dr. Cole in Atlanta yesterday. Here are my pre-op and post-op pictures.  (Note: If Dr. Cole's office has a problem with me posting these photos, please let me know and I will gladly remove them or let the moderator know because I will be unavailable tomorrow due to flying. I know that I granted Dr. Cole's office permission to use eyebrows-up photos of me from marketing pictures but these are their photos. They own the copyright. I took some of my own preop photos which are very similar to the preop photos taken by Dr Cole's office, and I will be updating with more postop photos). I am just so impressed with the work that he and his team did and I am often frustrated when I read hair transplant threads on here where the patient has posted unclear pictures or no pictures at all. I've seen guys with similar loss to mine post pictures on here but I've never seen a similar case of someone who followed through with a transplant.

I made the decision in consultation with Dr. Cole and other reputable doctors were also willing to do procedures on me, but I chose to go with Dr Cole because of his long, successful experience with FUE and his skill at planting hairs into patients with diffuse loss patterns. I will not name the other doctors here because I did not end up going with them. I will be more than happy to buzz my head with a #3 guard if the balding process restarts and the existing hair in the recipient region is strong and protected by the medication I take. My donor region was estimated to contain approximately 8000-9000 grafts by Dr. Cole. I have above average quantity but below average quality due to the fine nature of my hair.

----------


## meddiffuse

Again, not sharing details like my occupation, real name, location, etc., I am a diffuse sufferer with a relatively intact hairline and i have been taking avodart for 9 years. I am 30. I also use ketoconazole Nizoral 1&#37; shampoo two days per week. I would characterize my hair loss as moderate in the frontal part and less thinning in the midscalp with not much if any crown thinning. My family history is mixed with some bald guys and some guys with full heads of hair and some with diffuse loss similar to mine who never lost all their hair. My family notices my balding and most of my friends noticed it by spending time around me. I have lurked this board since 2011 and wanted to give back the community by sharing my story and posting updates etc. The hair loss is more noticeable in the wet photos. I have stabilized my hair loss for almost a decade now on medication and I decided to take the plunge.  I do not want to wait for 10 more years and still have the same hair. 

I attached a few photos which have been cropped by me to show the relevant areas, but the photos were originally taken by Chuck in Dr. Cole's office earlier today. To make that clear, I did not take these photos but they are an entirely accurate representation. I signed the release to allow them to release them with eyebrows up as well but I did not want my entire face shown publicly. The photos are very high resolution and I am impressed with the quality. I converted them to JPEG and shrunk the resolution a bit but I feel they are still very clear.

I had 2620 grafts with CIT and some PRP and Acell. I will not discuss the price I paid for this procedure because I consider that to be proprietary information and is the business of Dr. Cole's clinic in particular. 

I chose Dr. Cole as I said, because of the FUE procedure offering the advantage of no-strip scar and also because, in my opinion, after exhaustive research, he is one of if not the best FUE surgeons in the US if not the world. I also wanted the option to shave to a #3 guard in the future in the event that mother nature catches up to me in the future. I do not plan on having another transplant in my lifetime, but if I do, it will probably be at least 10 years from now.

----------


## meddiffuse

Now I will share my story of the events that happened today:

I arrived in Alpharetta, GA two days ago. I arrived at the office at 6:00am yesterday morning where I was met by one of Dr. Cole's employees who went over the paperwork with me. I agreed to the release of photos from the eyebrows up for their marketing purposes. I agreed to have my entire head clipped with a #0 guard for the procedure but I told the employee that I preferred to wait until I saw Dr Cole in person before they started the shaving. I wanted to wait because I did not want to have Dr Cole decide that I was an unworthy HT candidate and end up having shaved my head for nothing. I then proceeded to the office where I met Chuck, another one of Dr. Cole's employees. He is very knowledgeable about hair loss and we chatted a bit while he took my preop photos. I then went into the surgery room where they marked the "boxes" (the area where they would take the hair from) and Dr Cole arrived and looked at me. I have read stuff about him on here before about what a character he is, but they do not do him justice. He is very  intelligent yet at the same time manages to be down to earth and frank. He looked at me and said that I have a lot of hair and what would I like to do. I told him that I basically want to fill in the thin areas behind the hairline and I realized that he is conservative in his approach, which I believe is correct. I was never interested in lowering my hairline but had I requested it I believe he would have rejected that idea. He knew that I had been on Avodart for over a decade and he said that if we were going to do this that we would have to buzz the entire thing down so that he could use the magnification (with loupes, I believe) techniques and spot the areas of thinning. I was then shaved with no guard all over my scalp and Dr Cole was able to spot the thinning areas with much more ease.

I selected a movie and we were off. I ended up watching 4 and a half movies during my time at Dr Cole's, which was a very enjoyable way to pass the time. I was sweating like crazy due to nerves and a lot of people clustered around me and I feel bad for the techs that had to be around my sweaty self during the morning hours. I picked my lunch in the morning but ended up taking it with me because I wasn't very hungry at lunch hour. We finally finished up around 5pm with 2620 grafts and Chuck offered to burn me a CD with my photos. He asked me if I was familiar with forums like this one and I said that yes, this one in particular because I have lurked it for years. 

After I left, I drove to a local pharmacy and had the scripts Dr Cole gave me filled (antibiotic, painkiller and sleep aid). I took two Vicodin immediately because the pain quickly became unbearable. I'm very glad I had the surgery done but I was not prepared for the post-surgery pain which started almost immediately after I got to my hotel (I think from the anesthesia wearing off). I also left a big bloody spot on the headcushion of my rental car but I was able to get most of it out with water.  :Smile:  I'm hoping that after using the rest of the Vicodin today and Saturday that the pain will be gone by late Saturday. I flew out today and I caught a lot of stares in the airport with my exposed bloody head, but I was told by Dr Cole's staff that it is very important not to wear a bandana or hat for 48 hours after the operation, because head coverings can rip out grafts. A small amount of public discomfort is an easy trade off for me to make for an optimal hair transplant result. 

I have to thank everyone in Dr Cole's office especially Chuck, Terry and Barbara and obviously Dr Cole. I am not great with names or spelling them so I hope I spelled those right. There were 3-4 other technicians and other employees helping as well during the day but I do not remember their names. They were very personable and it was fun passing the time with them and they were all VERY skilled and knowledgeable. I'll try to post some update photos on Saturday (Day 2 post-op), Monday (Day 4), next Thursday 5/22 (Day 7 ), 5/25 (Day 10), and 5/29 (Day 14), with probably updates at 1 month and every month afterward until month 12. I had the entire head buzzed with a #0 guard so my plan is just to let it grow out until at least 2 inches before getting it buzzed again. I know that the transplanted hairs will fall out after 2 weeks but I am hoping to minimize the temporary shock loss as well so hopefully my hair looks relatively similar to what it did presurgery in month 4.

The donor and recipient areas are already healing very quickly. I also purchased ATP spray from his office and I am using it as instructed once per hour while awake. Unfortunately, I was flying today, and it is supposed to kept refrigerated. I hope that it will be fine outside of a fridge for 8 hours in my luggage and that I can refrigerate it when I get home tonight and keep using it until it runs out. I mentioned that I bled on the car headcushion immediately after leaving the office, but an hour later in my hotel room I laid my head down on the pillow for five minutes and when I got up they were just a few tiny red spots and it is no longer bleeding. It looks very good right now. I can easily see the thinning areas that Dr Cole transplanted and he put them in the exact areas that I wanted.

----------


## Hicks

Congrats!  I had the same experience with Cole and his team minus the flight. I drove 2 hours home.  No pain just an upset stomach.  I didn't eat much for lunch maybe that is why.  One thing I forgot to go was stock up on food.  I rolled though burger king and got the craziest OMG look from this young girl. 

Looks like you already have great hair. I had 2800 grafts. 

My forehead swelled some. I should of did the exercises sooner.

I'm almost 3 months out. I see some very fine hairs starting to grow.

----------


## meddiffuse

> Congrats!  I had the same experience with Cole and his team minus the flight. I drove 2 hours home.  No pain just an upset stomach.  I didn't eat much for lunch maybe that is why.  One thing I forgot to go was stock up on food.  I rolled though burger king and got the craziest OMG look from this young girl. 
> 
> Looks like you already have great hair. I had 2800 grafts. 
> 
> My forehead swelled some. I should of did the exercises sooner.
> 
> I'm almost 3 months out. I see some very fine hairs starting to grow.


 Thanks hicks. I scared the people in the pharmacy as well and at least 15 people asked me if I was okay. One advantage was that I guess the combination of my bloody head and tired look convinced the gate agent to let me preboard before the other passengers, with those that need extra time  :Wink: .

My head is so itchy right now in the recipient area. Do you have a thread on here with pictures that I can see? Would love to see your progress. I  know I can't touch my head to scratch but I wonder if I can take Benadryl or something orally to combat the itch.

----------


## Hicks

> Thanks hicks. I scared the people in the pharmacy as well and at least 15 people asked me if I was okay. One advantage was that I guess the combination of my bloody head and tired look convinced the gate agent to let me preboard before the other passengers, with those that need extra time .
> 
> My head is so itchy right now in the recipient area. Do you have a thread on here with pictures that I can see? Would love to see your progress. I  know I can't touch my head to scratch but I wonder if I can take Benadryl or something orally to combat the itch.


 not sure about itching.  I didn't have an issue.  The ATP stuff once an hour might of kept that at bay.  I'd call the office Monday.

I do not have a thread up.  I'll get to that after the holidays.  It's just so boring waiting and there isn't really much to report.  I look like I did before the surgery.

----------


## meddiffuse

> not sure about itching.  I didn't have an issue.  The ATP stuff once an hour might of kept that at bay.  I'd call the office Monday.
> 
> I do not have a thread up.  I'll get to that after the holidays.  It's just so boring waiting and there isn't really much to report.  I look like I did before the surgery.


 Gotcha. Yeah i am also using the ATP spray once an hour but it was unrefrigerated for 9 hours yesterday while flying. I resumed using to today and hopefully the lack of refrigeration didn't damage it. I am using it once an hour until it is gone. Is that what you did as well? 3 months out id think you should see some solid Growth in 2-3 months. Not concerned about permanent hair loss because my existing hair was strong but I am bracing for temporary shock loss. In the high resolution pics chuck gave me I can see what a good job dr cole did with the incisions. He placed them right in between my existing hair but not superhigh density. Very artistically done.

----------


## Hicks

> I am using it once an hour until it is gone. Is that what you did as well? 3 months out id think you should see some solid Growth in 2-3 months. Not concerned about permanent hair loss because my existing hair was strong but I am bracing for temporary shock loss.


 Yes, once an hour till gone.

I don't want to get you excited and not see any growth in 2-3 months.  I do see it but it's very thin.  Being diffused like you it's harder to find the new growth. That's why it's important to take pictures once a month. If you can do it after a hair cut and same lighting.

Man, month 2 was terrible. truly is the ugly phase.  You just have to hammer through it.

----------


## meddiffuse

Here are my picture updates for 3 days post transplant. Next updates should be this Thursday (one week out). I think everything is healing quite nicely. I uploaded a pic of the front, pic of the top, pic of each side, and a pic of the donor area in back.

I noticed last night (52 hours post transplant that my forehead is swollen. I woke up this morning and I cannot open my left eye without significant effort because it is heavily swollen. It does not hurt. I have been taking the doxycycline antibiotic as scheduled, 2 per day since Friday morning. I took my last painkiller dose Friday morning and have not taken a sleeping pill since because I no longer need either. No pain in any area of my head. My recipient area is itchy from time to time but I am not touching it. I am using the ATP spray once an hour while awake on my recipient area. Sometimes I use a tiny bit too much and a little runs down the sides.

I shampooed my head and wet it for the first time since surgery earlier today, 68 hours post op. Had to wait longer than usual because of the PRP and Acell. I used Johnson and Johnson baby shampoo and was relatively gentle with both the donor and recipient areas. I used a cup of lukewarm water to wet both and then gently dabbed the shampoo in both areas then rinsed both with lukewarm water after letting the shampoo sit for a minute. The donor area is healing faster than the recipient but I think this is expected. I am glad I had the entire thing shaved. I have not left the apartment since arriving Friday and I will not leave it until 8 days post-op when the grafts are fully secure. I have only bumped my head one time on the rental car and I want to make sure that does not happen again. I made sure to buy groceries before leaving and I am basically lying in the recliner watching movies all day. I go back to my normal life and obligations a week from Monday. I still have not worn a hat or anything on my head and will not do that until this Friday, 8 days postop. Anytime I am in the sun I will wear a hat until we are at 180 days postop and my hair is 3 inches. I will not be cutting the hair until it is 3 inches long.

----------


## chicago99

Congratulations! You were in great hands. Dr. Cole is the best. Please keep us posted. Best of luck

----------


## meddiffuse

> Congratulations! You were in great hands. Dr. Cole is the best. Please keep us posted. Best of luck


 Thanks chicago99!

I decided to upload some pics of the head 5 days out. I will probably update again on Thursday and Friday. The recipient area is looking brown and scabby at this point. The donor is continuing to heal. My native hair is growing quickly after being buzzed with a #0 guard last Thursday immediately before surgery. I am still using the ATP spray once an hour while awake on the recipient areas. 
I shampooed my hair this morning as I have every morning since Sunday with baby shampoo. I am still being very gentle with the recipient area, pouring a cup of lukewarm on it then gently dabbing the shampoo into it, letting it sit for a minute on the grafts before slowly pouring another cup of lukewarm water on it to rinse it. I am using the shower head on the donor area and rubbing the shampoo in, not babying the area like I am with the recioient area. Starting yesterday after drying the hair, I applied neosporin to the donor area and let it soak in. I did that again today per the instructions and will use the neosporin for the last time tomorrow.

----------


## meddiffuse

Here is one more pic of my recipient area today, taken in normal lighting. I am kind of paranoid that i lost grafts since thursday because it now looks like a lot less but i attribute this to the scabbing that has taken place. I have experienced no bleeding since thursday so i dont see how i could have lost a graft.

----------


## ITNEVERRAINS

Congrats!

Cole is very good. Since it's your first you won't notice, but I used Cole for my fifth procedure and it took almost 14 months to see full results.  I don't know if it's FUE or how shallow Cole picks grafts, but it did take longer to see results.  Be patient.

----------


## meddiffuse

> Congrats!
> 
> Cole is very good. Since it's your first you won't notice, but I used Cole for my fifth procedure and it took almost 14 months to see full results.  I don't know if it's FUE or how shallow Cole picks grafts, but it did take longer to see results.  Be patient.


 Thank you, itneverrains!

Here is my 8 day update. Pics taken under bright light with no flash. Donor area is still a bit red in bright light but fading fast. I think after it is all healed I would be able to buzz to a #1 guard in the future without white dots in case I wanted to. 2 guard for sure. All of my scabs/crusts fell off yesterday and today in the shower. The recipient area is a bit pink but I understand this should fade with time.

----------


## chicago99

Hey Med, hope you are doing well.  How are you healing?  Would love to see more pics.  It's great to see the healing process week to week.  I'm really interested because I am having a procedure with Cole and am curious about how the healing goes week by week and to see how fast native hair grows back.  Best of luck

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Thank you, itneverrains!
> 
> Here is my 8 day update. Pics taken under bright light with no flash. Donor area is still a bit red in bright light but fading fast. I think after it is all healed I would be able to buzz to a #1 guard in the future without white dots in case I wanted to. 2 guard for sure. All of my scabs/crusts fell off yesterday and today in the shower. The recipient area is a bit pink but I understand this should fade with time.


 Many guys are claiming success using aloe vera gel to reduce the pinkness.  There hasn't been much in the way of studies confirming it's effectiveness but the traditional medical sites seem to acknowledge some degree of value.

WebMD:
"Aloe gel might cause changes in the skin that might help diseases like psoriasis.

Aloe seems to be able to speed wound healing by improving blood circulation through the area and preventing cell death around a wound.

It also appears that aloe gel has properties that are harmful to certain types of bacteria and fungi."

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant
Atlanta, GA USA
Phone 678-566-1011
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice

----------


## meddiffuse

> Many guys are claiming success using aloe vera gel to reduce the pinkness.  There hasn't been much in the way of studies confirming it's effectiveness but the traditional medical sites seem to acknowledge some degree of value.
> 
> WebMD:
> "Aloe gel might cause changes in the skin that might help diseases like psoriasis.
> 
> Aloe seems to be able to speed wound healing by improving blood circulation through the area and preventing cell death around a wound.
> 
> It also appears that aloe gel has properties that are harmful to certain types of bacteria and fungi."
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice, Chuck! The redness has faded quite a bit in the past two weeks. Chicago99, sorry yes I have not been good about updating. Life got in the way. Here are some pictures that I just took in bright light. I am now 20 days postop. I think a lot of the grafted hairs fell out in the shower with the crusts 12 days ago and the rest have fallen out since. I have not seen any fall since but i am just assuming this because my hair looks thinner than two weeks ago. I think the hair left on top of my head is entirely native hair, and when I had a buzz cut preop the hair looked similar to how it does right now. I would be interested to hear what you think about that, Chuck, namely if you think that the grafts have all shed their hairs by now based on how it looks and that what I have up there is native hair. I think i might also have some slight shock loss in my donor area but very confident that it will grow back. The donor area is not red anymore but slightly patchy but i attribute this to any slight shock loss.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I am now 20 days postop. I think a lot of the grafted hairs fell out in the shower with the crusts 12 days ago and the rest have fallen out since. I have not seen any fall since but i am just assuming this because my hair looks thinner than two weeks ago. I think the hair left on top of my head is entirely native hair, and when I had a buzz cut preop the hair looked similar to how it does right now. I would be interested to hear what you think about that, Chuck, namely if you think that the grafts have all shed their hairs by now based on how it looks and that what I have up there is native hair. I think i might also have some slight shock loss in my donor area but very confident that it will grow back. The donor area is not red anymore but slightly patchy but i attribute this to any slight shock loss.


 At 20 days, it's a good idea to get some good exercise and scrub the recipient area.  Sometimes guys are reluctant to scrub out of concern they will harm the grafts.  I tend to be overly cautious myself but it's actually beneficial to be less gentle at this time.  We all want to see hair and we all don't like to see hairs come out.  A small percentage of the transplanted hairs will continue to grow rather than shed.  Other hairs will grow a half inch or more, stop growing and just sit there.  These are the ones that should come out.  With tweezers they pull out like a needle in warm butter.  These can cause pimples if they remain.  Not a huge deal, but you can minimize that by scrubbing and brushing your hair.  I recommend using a medium bristle hair brush after showering.  The important thing to remember at this point is, you can't hurt the grafts.  Of course, you want to avoid sunburn and any unhealthy activity like supersizing and smoking 4 packs of cigarettes per day.   :Smile:   I know you're not into that though, so now it's the waiting game... The toughest part of the whole procedure.  At three months, you may see some growth.  The caliber usually seems to stay fine for a while and I commonly begin to see a significant cosmetic improvement between the sixth and eighth month.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant
Atlanta, GA USA
Phone 678-566-1011
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice

----------


## chicago99

Med, thanks so much for posting your pics!  You're healing looks outstanding! I wish great things for you.  Looking forward to the next pics.

----------


## meddiffuse

Hi everyone,

Here are some pics that I took today in bright light with my tablet. Donor area looks decent to me. Some areas of patchiness but I am also looking for them where as strangers will not be. There is still some slight redness in the recipient area as you can see but it does not look unhealthy to me, and I assume it will continue to fade with time. There looks to me like there MAY have been some shock loss of my native hair in the recipient area and I am pretty sure that the grafts had already shed by my last photo update of 6/4/2014. Interested to hear what everyone thinks. Do you think that there was shock loss? I am not entirely sure myself because the last time I buzzed my head was five years ago, and I also remember back that I could see a lot of scalp on top and in the front. I think that due to the diffuse nature of my loss that when the buzz is 1/8th of an inch or shorter the thinning does not show as much, but that when it is a 1/2 inch long buzz like it is now it shows more. Hoping that if there was any shock loss in the recipient area that the Avodart will be protecting it and that it will grow back. I was honestly expecting some shock loss just due to the fact that the doctor was transplanting into an area with a decent amount of existing hair. Even if there was no shock loss I know that it will look thin as it progresses to 3/4th inch long, 1 inch long, and 1.5 inch long. I know that I could get it buzzed again at this point but I don't want to get my hair cut until I am at 6 months postop.

Just click the thumbnailed images below to see the full-sized versions.

----------


## Charles Francis

meddiffuse,
Thanks for such a detailed journal.  I do have a few questions if you don't mind.
- Your consultation and surgery were on the same day?  Is that typical?
- Does your hair have to be shaved to the level 0 setting?
- How many days of work would you suggest taking off?  I can't imagine going into work with a shaved head and scabby scalp.  :Big Grin: 
- How irritated was your scalp after the procedure?

----------


## meddiffuse

> meddiffuse,
> Thanks for such a detailed journal.  I do have a few questions if you don't mind.
> - Your consultation and surgery were on the same day?  Is that typical?
> - Does your hair have to be shaved to the level 0 setting?
> - How many days of work would you suggest taking off?  I can't imagine going into work with a shaved head and scabby scalp. 
> - How irritated was your scalp after the procedure?


 Hi Charles.

Yes they were on the same day, and I believe that is typical. I had an online consultation with dr cole's office a few months before I went for surgery. I believe that you can have an in person consult anytime before the surgery with most surgeons but you would have to pay for your own transportation costs. I don't think that you need to shave to a 0 with dr cole. I did for two reasons. The first is that it was slightly cheaper, and the second is that with my diffuse hair loss, shaving the recipient area down undoubtedly made it easier for Dr Cole to see the thinning areas. My thinking is that he was able to make the incisions in the thin areas without worrying as much about transaction, and he was also better able to see the angle of hair growth and try to match the incision angles accordingly.

I would plan 10 days off if I were you, so if you can have the surgery with your surgeon  on a Friday and fly down the day before, you would only need to take  off a full week plus the Thursday and Friday. It should be pretty undetectable 10 days after.

Depends what you mean by irritated. It was pretty red and bloody immediately after but dried a couple hours later and the redness was mostly faded in the donor by a week after. My scabs in the recipient area came off in the shower 8 days postop.

My next update will be the two month mark around July 15th and will try to update every month or so after that until at least month 12.

----------


## meddiffuse

Hi everyone. I am behind updating this thread. It was due for an update 7 days ago at the 60 day (2 month) post-op mark. Assuming a normal hair growth rate of 1/2 inch per month and the fact that my head was clipped with no guard on surgery day, I estimate my hair length at this time to be approximately 1.15 inches on average. I am now 67 days post-op and here are the pics. There are nine of them. I took all of the pictures in the bathroom. The first four pictures were taken under "bright" light, because I took them with my head underneath the vanity light. The last five pictures were taken in "normal" lighting, with just the normal bathroom light for illumination. My native hair is definitely still growing at a decent clip. The longer length is helping to camouflage my hair loss a bit more, especially in normal lighting, but I can still see quite a bit of scalp in the frontal third. I am hoping that when the grafts start growing again in a few weeks, they will help cover this area.

 I am not sure if I had shock loss after all in the recipient/donor after all. It has been such a long time since I have had my hair shorter than 2 inches long that I forgot what my pre-HT hair looked like at shorter lengths like it is now. It is possible that what I thought was shock loss could have just been my own shock at seeing more scalp due to shorter hair. I won't know for sure until my hair is at least 2 or2.5 inches long so I can have a better idea of how it compares to my pretransplant hair. Pretty sure that at 9.5 weeks postop there are no grafts still growing. I have read that I should not expect any growth to begin until at least 3 months post transplant (roughly 13 weeks), and that it will not be very noticeable until 6 months post transplant (roughly 26 weeks). My next update is scheduled for between August 13th and August 22nd.

Interested to hear everyone's opinions and comments on what is happening. Just click the thumbnails to open the full size pictures.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I am not sure if I had shock loss after all in the recipient/donor after all. It has been such a long time since I have had my hair shorter than 2 inches long that I forgot what my pre-HT hair looked like at shorter lengths like it is now. It is possible that what I thought was shock loss could have just been my own shock at seeing more scalp due to shorter hair. I won't know for sure until my hair is at least 2 or2.5 inches long so I can have a better idea of how it compares to my pretransplant hair. Pretty sure that at 9.5 weeks postop there are no grafts still growing. I have read that I should not expect any growth to begin until at least 3 months post transplant (roughly 13 weeks), and that it will not be very noticeable until 6 months post transplant (roughly 26 weeks). My next update is scheduled for between August 13th and August 22nd.
> 
> Interested to hear everyone's opinions and comments on what is happening. Just click the thumbnails to open the full size pictures.


 I just pulled up your before photo where your hair is parted down the middle.  Your hair looks about the same, taking into consideration your hair is now much shorter.  Noticeable shock loss is very rare in our clinic's experience.  For me personally, it seems my hair will take a half a step backwards before the transplanted hair begins to grow.  The toughest part of the procedure is waiting for the new hair to grow.  It could be 5-6 months before you begin to see an improvement in density. Usually the most dramatic improvement I have observed happens between the seventh and ninth month.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## meddiffuse

> I just pulled up your before photo where your hair is parted down the middle.  Your hair looks about the same, taking into consideration your hair is now much shorter.  Noticeable shock loss is very rare in our clinic's experience.  For me personally, it seems my hair will take a half a step backwards before the transplanted hair begins to grow.  The toughest part of the procedure is waiting for the new hair to grow.  It could be 5-6 months before you begin to see an improvement in density. Usually the most dramatic improvement I have observed happens between the seventh and ninth month.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck


 Thanks Chuck! I came to the same conclusion especially after reading my prior posts in the thread where I wrote that perhaps there was shock loss but perhaps not. I agree that the visual differences can be attributed to the difference in hair length. Regarding when I might see a dramatic visual improvement, I agree. I read something posted by Dr. Cole in another forum awhile ago stating that for transplants into areas with existing native hair, the visual improvements are not as readily and quickly apparent as they are for transplants into more slick areas. This obviously makes sense to me because going from 0 hairs in an area to 50 is going to be much more visually apparent than going from 50 hairs in an area to 75. While I did have around 2600 grafts done, I had them done over a decently large area in order to blend into my existing hair, so the changes will not be noticed as quickly as they would have been had the 2600 grafts been placed in front of my existing hairline instead, for example.

Do you happen to have the data from the surgery regarding precise graft counts by hair count (number of1-hair grafts, 2 hair grafts, 3 hair grafts?) and the measurement in cm2 of the area where they were transplanted? I remember Dr Cole had the graft counts for 1-hair, 2-hair and 3-hair grafts written up on the whiteboard but I didn't copy them down, and I'm not sure if the area where the grafts were transplanted was ever measured to determine the size in cm2. Would just be nice to know for curiosity's sake.  :Smile:  I seem to remember not having many three hair grafts available but I would attribute that to my hair being of a naturally thin caliber even before the balding process started.

----------


## meddiffuse

Hi everyone. This is my day 100 update. I just took these pictures this morning, and I still have not gotten a haircut since the no-guard buzz cut Dr. Cole's techs gave me on the morning of the 15th, so following the standard 1/2 inch hair growth per month average, seeing as I am at 100 days postop, my hair should be approximately 1.6-1.7 inches long at this point.  The first 5 pictures were taken in my bathroom under the light. The next four pictures (pictures 6 through 9) were taken in my bedroom under the ceiling room fan light, and the last four pictures (pictures 10 through 13) were taken in my hallway under dimmer light. I did not use flash in any of the pictures. Amazing what a difference light makes for someone with diffuse balding, right? It is like night and day, scalp and no scalp. I'm not liking how I can see scalp on the sides of my head in the bathroom light photos but I am hoping that is just due to the angle of the shot. Indeed in those pics of the sides of my head in the bathroom, the hari on top of my head looks thicker than the sides, which is certainly not the case in reality.

 I still find it tough to evaluate my progress. After looking at these pics this morning, I waffle back and forth between thinking that this is similar to my pre-op hair and that I have sustained some temporary shock loss in the recipient area and donor area, just due to the scalp showing.  I won't be able to make a fair judgment on temporary shock loss until my hair is 3 inches long and I can compare it to the length of my hair pre-op photos that Dr. Cole's office took. But by that point, any temporary shock loss should have resolved itself anyway and the hair should have begin growing. I know that hair growth post-transplant can start at the third month but I feel like it will be tough for me to determine. My next update should be around 4 weeks from now, approximately September 19th-September 20th. Interested to hear your thoughts, and I'm hoping that the grafts start growing soon if they haven't yet, or that I have a lot more growth to come if they have already started to grow!

----------


## Hicks

I had the same thoughts on mine. 5.5 months things started to get better.  I'm at 6 months, they say 7-9 months it's the good growth.  

I'm hoping to get to Coles office around my 7th month for PRP and newer photos.

----------


## meddiffuse

Hi everyone. I know I have been slacking on updating this like crazy. I was really good about it for the first free months, from mid-May until mid-August, but then life got in the way. I'll give a brief synopsis.

Looking back through my thread I'm not sure if I ever posted a graft count for my procedure. I'm not sure of the exact count (maybe Chuck can clarify if he sees my thread), but I believe that roughly 2600 grafts were transplanted in total.

Had the shaved FUE transplant with Dr. Cole on May 15th of this year and his technicians gave me a buzz cut with no guard all over my head. I just got a haircut for the first time this weekend since the procedure, so if my hair grows at the average speed of half an inch per month then my hair was roughly 3.3 or 3.4 inches in length all over my head before the haircut. I am not sure what my hair length is now but if you look back at my last update in this thread on August 23rd, my hair was roughly 1.7 inches long all over at that point 3 months ago. My hair looks shorter on top and in the front now than it did then, so I'm guessing that my hair is about 1.2 inches on top. Maybe you guys can give me a better estimate. If I am correct in my estimate, then in approximately 1 months time, I will be able to give a better comparison of how my grafts are growing, because I'll once again be comparing same length pictures with same length pictures, at least in the recipient area. You guys can get an idea of my progress though by comparing my preop pictures to my pre-hair cut pictures, because my hair was roughly the same length I believe.

I am posting pictures of my hair both before my haircut (pictures taken on Saturday) and after my haircut (pictures taken today).

It is difficult for me to make observations because I believe my hair to be roughly half an inch shorter on top than it was in my earlier update. I plan to let the hair grow out again for 3-4 more months so that I can compare longer length hair (3+ inches) 9-10 months postop with the hair that I had in my preop photos.

I am a little bit unnerved that I can see scalp on the sides of my head in some of the brighter light photos. It looks rather patchy and I am not sure if this is due to the style of the haircut or if I have some permanent donor loss there. I assume that any temporary donor loss I happened to encounter post-op would have resolved itself by this point, and I'm hoping that it is just the haircut style. I obviously don't view patchiness in my pre-hair cut photos because the hair was 3 inches in length, and 3 inches of hair from what I understand could easily cover a strip scar, let alone FUE.

I will be updating this pic much more frequently now that I am in the 6 months plus stage+. I will update once a month without fail until the 12th month at least. I have been faithfully taking Avodart for almost a decade and I am still taking one capsule once per day.

I hope that I have gotten some growth from the procedure, and I wonder if some of you with more experience can tell me if you think that (a) I have gotten some growth (from comparing my prehair cut pics 200 days postop to my pre-op pics) and b) if I have gotten some growth, what percentage of the new growth that I can expect do you think has already completed? I've seen wildly varying estimates online from different sources. Some say that only about 40-60% of the new growth is in by month 6, while others say 75-85%. I'm not going to lie that I'll be a bit disappointed if I've already seen 80% of the growth that I am going to see, but would definitely be more encouraged if you guys think that I'm only 50-60% done with it.

Anyway, without further ado, here are the pics:

*Pre-haircut pictures:*

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

*Post-haircut pictures:*

----------


## meddiffuse

Anyone have any opinions on the Dec 1 update?
I will post another update in a week or so, which will be 7.5 months postop.

----------


## noisette

It's a good job ! you have a nice amount of hair  :Smile:  
Many thanks for your updates  bro

----------

